
Elon Musk TED Interview about Underground Highways - 19eightyfour
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPaYrhUZSYQ
======
oferzelig
This was published multiple times:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14243400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14243400)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14240719)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14239314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14239314)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14239294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14239294)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14235860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14235860)

Why another one ???

